# setup up home WiFi network with  TP LINK (MTL-MR3020) router .. need help



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 24, 2012)

Hardware:
1. PC Desktop (wothout WiFi receiver)
2. Samsung Galaxy Y phone
3. Hathway Broadband with wired Modem (Scientific Atlanta)
4. WiFi router - TP LINK (MTL-MR3020)
*images.novatech.co.uk/tp_link-tl-mr3020.jpg


This router has only one LAN port.
Now i have to connect my Hathway Broadband Modem to this router and also to the Desktop PC. 
Since the desktop PC does not have a WiFi receiver, i have to keep a wired connection. Also i want to connect my Mobil via WiFi to the router.

please suggest how can i achieve this setup using TP LINK (MTL-MR3020) router.

Also i dont intend to purchase a new WiFi receiver for my desktop. 
Please suggest solution  with bare MINIMUM expenses...

Regards,
AH


----------

